# What a day!!!!



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

Congratulations bro!

I read some of your other posts about getting skunked, but man what a reward! The only time I ever caught a steelie like that was under the Foote Dam in the Au Sable.

Whatever you do, DON'T TELL ANYONE ABOUT THAT SPOT!!!

People will trace all your old posts and everything just to see if you've mentioned it(I know, I'm guilty)

Again, nice catch!


----------



## Dudek (Aug 31, 2005)

great job! 
im jealous
ive put quite a few hours in this spring and i could swear the fish i caught was a fluke but ive been trying...might have to head down ina bit now that you have given me a bit of hope again..haha


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Dude are You Van Dam?


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

................Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Hunt for food, fish for food! It is the basic premise of these outdoor activities. Never be ashamed of eating the fruits of your labor.

By the way, have fun with the smoker (I'd smoke the male and deep fry the hen!).


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> The second was big daddy. My official biggest stealhead ever at 30 inches and 9.5 lbs *He wasn't pretty* but none the less a champ on a mission.


What wasn't pretty about him? I think he's got nice colors, especially for so late in the season. Most males right now are black, except on late-run rivers.....


----------



## SiouxerBrewer (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice Work! I bet that felt great after all that time to finally catch some steel! Heck, just seeing them would have been cool enough. Some day I'll catch my first steelhead too!


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

The fruits of your labor Marine! Don't forget the meeting tomorrow.

Dan


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

That's truly a trophy catch. Trophies not because of the fish themselves; but, as Tred Barta says, because of the time and effort you put into the chase. How sweet it is....... Congratulations!


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Come on Jay, who cares if someone dont like it if you kept them, I would have too. I rarely let one go. And why would you say that fish isnt pretty? Just cause its not chrome dont mean anything. Look at all the colors on it, I think its beautiful myself. Nice catch. I've taught you well my young apprentice.


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Good job dude! I have alot of respect for people that go out and find new water, especially by the use of maps. Those are definetly well earned fish and they are both great looking fish! I think you may be surprised at how many late spawners the patient fisherman may find above, and below Flatrock... keep up the search and you will find a few more I bet  btw if you are in to jigging up walleye on the DR pm me... my buddies are very busy and I have been hitting it solo alot.... also, have you ever tried steelhead cooked on a grill stuffed with salsa? yum.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

I can't believe you kept those fish!!! You should have given them to me!!:corkysm55 Great job, nice persistence. Glad that happened for you finally. See, there is a God in heaven!


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

USMCEOD said:


> Thanks guys , I was worried about the heat I would take for keeping them but I earned them and their job was done. And they are definetly gonna taste great!


even if they do spawn sucessfully id have to believe the odds of babys survivng the 80 degree water temps would be very low.you could keep all you want and never cause a problem,its a put and take fishery.no guilt.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks alot guys,

I appreciate all the kind words. Ugly or not the great thing about fighting the male was you could tell he was pizzed off. He broke surface and looked right at me and was like " what the hell are you doing ?" lol 


Its been a great year for me and i owe alot of it to Dobes and some others like steelplugger who I ran into on accident and offered to take me up the Huron that day. Its great to meet people who enjoy the same things you do.


----------

